# layout storage when not in use



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there a practical way to build a layout so that it can be stored when not being used. Space always being a constraint, I was thinking of being able to stand the layout against the wall when not in use or something like that. I'd love to build a layout with my kids help, but don't have anywhere to leave one up all the time. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Layouts have been built to slide or roll under beds. One magazine featured a layout built on a hollow core door. They hung it back on it's hinges when they weren't using it. They have also been built on shallow shelves placed high enough to clear the furniture in the room.

The possibilities are nearly endless.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

my 4x7 section slides down on vertical rails (superstrut. table attached by the short end) and then the entire thing folds to the wall. but takes 2 people to lower and raise.


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

A layout that is not being used?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tfret said:


> Is there a practical way to build a layout so that it can be stored when not being used. Space always being a constraint, I was thinking of being able to stand the layout against the wall when not in use or something like that. I'd love to build a layout with my kids help, but don't have anywhere to leave one up all the time. Thanks for any suggestions.


Tfret, a starting point for suggestions would be to provide a little more information. I'd begin with describing where the layout is used, and where it could potentially be stored.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

There is an article in the Model Railroad Mag; Feb edition that addresses just that. The guy shows how to build one on the back side of a hollow core door. I found it to be quite interesting for if nothing else a nice test loop for DCC programming. The entire layout folded flat up against the door when not in use.
Had support legs was pretty neat idea. Wish I had seen that when I was Condo living for years would have been real nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

I was thinking the other day that a layout could be built to fold into a nice cabinet, just like a murphy bed. My murphy bed cabinet is about 16" deep, which would be plenty deep for a nice layout I would think. Also, lighter hardware could be used since it would need to handle the weight of a big mattress.


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

tfret said:


> Is there a practical way to build a layout so that it can be stored when not being used. Space always being a constraint, I was thinking of being able to stand the layout against the wall when not in use or something like that. I'd love to build a layout with my kids help, but don't have anywhere to leave one up all the time. Thanks for any suggestions.


Wow! Big question is where it's at?
When I was a Kid, My Parents were friends with British Family here in the US.
Long story short, In there Basement, along with the Bar, was a Large picture on the wall, A Large Picture! 4'x8' Big. It was like a big window with framing. When asked about it, It was opened from the top, Lowered down toward us, Hinges holding it at the bottom, legs put in place from the window frame,
And Voila, a Full scale HO Layout. Buildings and Scenery, Incredible!
Now that I think of it, Goldfinger wasn't to far fetched!
Put the Trains on, plug it in, and play to your Hearts content.
When done, just lift it up into the recessed wall, and fasten.

My original? Idea was to use cords and loop hooks to store along the Ceiling, and Lower to Play, as I have limited space.

Don't know if this helps, but I am limited in an Apartment.
Good Luck


----------

